# SO what is everyone up to today????



## rustywrangler (Aug 25, 2010)

Me, dragging the kids kicking and screaming to their doc appointments before school starts.

Then I get to mow the lawn  WOOHOOOO.


----------



## havasu (Aug 25, 2010)

I went to our vacation home where it was 115 degrees. The heat ruined one sprinkler valve and two garden hoses. My son and I worked all day long, but all the chores are done. Today, we are lauching the boat, drinking cool beverages, and floating in the water.


----------



## Neonnblack (Aug 27, 2010)

Came to virginia beach on vacation from reno got here yesterday having fun!


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 30, 2010)

rustywrangler said:


> Me, dragging the kids kicking and screaming to their doc appointments before school starts.
> 
> Then I get to mow the lawn  WOOHOOOO.




I actually look forward to mowing the lawn.  it takes about 2 hours on my cub cadet ztr.  no-one is talking to me or asking me for anything.  I have to give my cell phone to my wife because I can't hear it.  so I basically have 2 uninterrupted hours to myself.  that is almost my definition of bliss.

but this weekend I installed my lift.  tonight I am going to wire it temporarily with just basically a long welder extension cord and a twist lock plug in at the motor to run it up and down and make sure everything is copacetic then I will bolt the second post to the ground and wait for the electrician to come run the conduit.  :rockin:


----------

